# Pictures Of My Oldtimer Chainsaw Collection



## traktorist2222 (Dec 5, 2009)

Since my picture threads with chainsaw and logging pictures have found many friends here, I will start now another thread to show you my antique chainsaw collection.

If you like it, I will post from time to time pictures of my about 50 collection saws here.

I start with my brand new, never used Stihl 031 AV that I got this week.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Dec 5, 2009)

Beautiful! Lets see some more!


----------



## Evan (Dec 5, 2009)

awesome

yes lets see more


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 5, 2009)

That is very cool!!!


----------



## leeha (Dec 5, 2009)

Keep em coming.
Sweet saw.


Lee


----------



## FamilyTradition (Dec 5, 2009)

Good grief! That is so sweet! Nice to know that they're still out there! Excellent find! Best, Max.


----------



## sawbones (Dec 5, 2009)

nice martin

just what you needed, another saw you cant put gas in

always wondered what came in the tool kits, they are never complete


----------



## lcso10 (Dec 5, 2009)

Great looking saw. 
Need more saw pics.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 5, 2009)

This is the 552nd Contra-Lightning Stihl made. It was produced on 29 May 1959, the third production day.





















And here is my Dolmar 166. Actually it has got a new label on sprocket cover.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 5, 2009)

My ECHO-Twin CST 610 EVL. I got this one from Ric in summer and equipped it with a chain break.


























And a little Stihl 08:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 5, 2009)

STIHL KS 43 two-man saw from the 1960s:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 5, 2009)

Mac 795 L:











042 Cut away model:






Disston DO-100:











Echo CS 60 Super:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 5, 2009)

Brand new never used SACHS-DOLMAR 143 and a used 133:





















Like new, maybe 5 - 10 hours used STIHL Contra Lightning - still the first chain:


----------



## woodbooga (Dec 5, 2009)

traktorist2222 said:


> Since my picture threads with chainsaw and logging pictures have found many friends here, I will start now another thread to show you my antique chainsaw collection.
> 
> If you like it, I will post from time to time pictures of my about 50 collection saws here.
> 
> I start with my brand new, never used Stihl 031 AV that I got this week.



In the junk (antique) biz we'd call that new old stock. (I buy junk and sell antiques  )

I gotta ask -

Does the original box add much value for a collector? 

A few years ago, I liquidated an antique toy collection. Stuff from the 20s mostly. Had 2 of the same item. One with box, one without.

Sans box, the little dancing Sambo snatched $250 at auction. The one in the box topped off at $900.


----------



## leeha (Dec 5, 2009)

I knew you had some nice ones Martin,
Great saws. Your 166 is clean.
Keep em coming.


Lee


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 5, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> In the junk (antique) biz we'd call that new old stock. (I buy junk and sell antiques  )
> 
> I gotta ask -
> 
> ...



I know it makes a big diference with Lionel trains. I have a 1948 Lionel Electronic (radio controled) set. It's 100% complete including the radio transmitter. The set was apraised at $3500. With boxes it would at least double. The boxes for that one set were a different color than the other boxes and are very rare, Joe.


----------



## TommySaw (Dec 5, 2009)

traktorist2222 said:


> Since my picture threads with chainsaw and logging pictures have found many friends here, I will start now another thread to show you my antique chainsaw collection.
> 
> If you like it, I will post from time to time pictures of my about 50 collection saws here.
> 
> I start with my brand new, never used Stihl 031 AV that I got this week.



OMG I'm jealous of your regular saw line up and now this, if you tell me you got this for a song I'm gonna cry. Lucky for you there is an ocean between me and your saws


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 5, 2009)

Very nice collection


----------



## 67 Mustang (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks, Martin! Aha! Now I know what era that so called "collector bar" I have might be from.


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 5, 2009)

traktorist2222 said:


> This is the 552nd Contra-Lightning Stihl made. It was produced on 29 May 1959, the third production day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Martin...Great post...I'm really interested in how you date and identify this contra as the 552nd off the line? I know there are lots of differences in Contras and would like to sort this out a bit so your insight would be valuable to me and some others I know here.

Thanks in advance...

PS Also love your slightly used Contrs. You live in the world of easy to get Contras!


----------



## Freyboy23 (Dec 5, 2009)

traktorist2222 said:


> Since my picture threads with chainsaw and logging pictures have found many friends here, I will start now another thread to show you my antique chainsaw collection.
> 
> If you like it, I will post from time to time pictures of my about 50 collection saws here.
> 
> I start with my brand new, never used Stihl 031 AV that I got this week.




Nice man Looks good!!


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 5, 2009)

*Awesome*

Great saw pictures you are posting Martin.Keep up the good work!
Lawrence


----------



## Hagstar (Dec 5, 2009)

opcorn::yourock:

John H.


----------



## bobt (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh My that brings back memories! Just like they used to be when I used to pull rhem out of the box and set them up, sharpen the chain and put them on the rack for sale! Very Nice!


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 5, 2009)

opcorn:
this is awesome!!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am glad you like my chainsaws.  Here are some more.

NOS Solo 603, rated at 12 HP with 103 cm³.


























SACHS-DOLMAR 144:


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 6, 2009)

rarefish383 said:


> I know it makes a big diference with Lionel trains. I have a 1948 Lionel Electronic (radio controled) set. It's 100% complete including the radio transmitter. The set was apraised at $3500. With boxes it would at least double. The boxes for that one set were a different color than the other boxes and are very rare, Joe.



It's about the same thing with saws, but only certain saws. I saw a NOS McCulloch SP-125c go for $1900 as is, and one in the box pulled $3700 in similar auction conditions.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 6, 2009)

This is a NOS (new old stock) Schefenacker AS 5. Maybe you know the three-wheeled, yellow mowers for very high grass. They are made by the same company who made these nice saws in the 1960s.
















And this is my oldest chainsaw. It's a two-man saw RINCO mod. A made in 1934. The engine is complete and running (with gear driven magneto type ignition) and I also have original bar + helper handle for it. Just the very special chain is not complete.
















WANKEL chainsaw Dolmar KMS 4:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 6, 2009)

And here is one of my favourites, the twin-cylinder chainsaw SOLO TWIN.





















This is my Dolmar 109 CC that I restored.
Before:





After:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 6, 2009)

SOLO REX pre-series model:
















Cutaway models of Stihl 051 AV and Solo Twin:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 6, 2009)

Here a friend and I are demonstrating my Disston DA 211 two-man twin cylinder chainsaw on an oldtimer meeting.






Pioneer 620 in Stihl colours:











McCulloch mod. 35:











And my BIG Dolmar CT:
















That's it for now - have fun.


----------



## dave k (Dec 6, 2009)

Great line up Martin. The AS 5 and Solo Rex look very simalar did they have some sort of business connection ?


----------



## swift4me (Dec 6, 2009)

*great post*

Martin was very helpful in my rebuild of an old Dolmar CC 109.

You've got a great collection. I hadn't seen the others, but your collection of quality old saws is amazing.

Pete


----------



## CM76 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for all of the pics Martin. You have some really nice saws in your collection. I really like the sectioned Solo Twin. Now that is something that you wouldn't get to see very often!

A really great collection.

Regards,

Chris.


----------



## Evan (Dec 6, 2009)

yes thanks for all the pics

very very cool. i like the cutaways


----------



## zoulas (Dec 6, 2009)

That is some collection, the condition is PERFECT


----------



## leeha (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice saws Martin,
The Solo Rex is the second i have seen.
Most have the plastic fuel tank and no
plug cover.

Thanks for sharing

Lee


----------



## SkippyKtm (Dec 6, 2009)

traktorist2222 said:


> SOLO REX pre-series model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*HOLY SMOKES!! I Never thought I would see a Solo Twin, Never mind a Solo Twin Cutaway!!*


----------



## nanuk (Dec 6, 2009)

*Wow!*

Wow! Nice.

I could almost be persuaded to trade my elepphant rifle for a NOS large Stihl!


----------



## ckliff (Dec 6, 2009)

traktorist2222 said:


> I start with my brand new, never used Stihl 031 AV that I got this week.



Thanks for all the pics. Great thread! What would be the model year of that 031?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2009)

That Solo twin makes me drewl. I'd so love to have one of those!!!


----------



## Erick (Dec 6, 2009)

All I can say is :jawdrop:*WOW!!*:jawdrop: 

That is one very nice collection Martin.... a "who's who" of the collector world if you will.


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 7, 2009)

traktorist2222 said:


> And my BIG Dolmar CT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the look of the CT. Reminds me of my favorite series of saws the Contra/Lightning, 08s, s10, 070 and 090. Those are some beautiful machines.

Just my






worth.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 7, 2009)

ckliff said:


> Thanks for all the pics. Great thread! What would be the model year of that 031?



Hi,

the warranty card says that it was bought at 23 December 1975!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Dec 7, 2009)

Martin! Love the dolmars and solos !!!! The dolmar you restored is beautiful!
Id love to run the big solo and the twin. You have some of the nicest dolmars and solo I have seen.


----------



## stinkbait (Dec 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That Solo twin makes me drewl. I'd so love to have one of those!!!



Would you port it?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 7, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> Would you port it?



Nahh, baby, naah! I just want to hear the wail of those twin cylinders. The Echo doesn't sound anything like the Solo


----------



## almondgt (Dec 7, 2009)

traktorist2222 said:


> Since my picture threads with chainsaw and logging pictures have found many friends here, I will start now another thread to show you my antique chainsaw collection.
> 
> If you like it, I will post from time to time pictures of my about 50 collection saws here.
> 
> I start with my brand new, never used Stihl 031 AV that I got this week.



SAWEET SAW
JONSERED PICTURE NEXT PLEASE
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## maico490 (Dec 7, 2009)

Brilliant saws and beautiful restorations!
Loved the way you just mentioned the Twins and the Wankel halfway through as though they were just some other saws.

Oh and could everyone stop quoting so many pictures or Gary will be along!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 7, 2009)

almondgt said:


> JONSERED PICTURE NEXT PLEASE



OK - this is my Jonsereds 801! A strong runner!
















Sorry, I don't have time for more pix at the moment.


----------



## warjohn (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow what a great collection. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 15, 2009)

And some more pictures and saws!

Dolmar CA:






NOS Dolmar CA cutoff-saw:





















John Deere 12:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 15, 2009)

Stihl 050 AV:











Dolmar CP:






Russian "TAIGA" chainsaw:
















NOS Stihl Oilomatic saw chain:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 15, 2009)

Stihl Contra S no. 1:
















Stihl Contra S no. 2:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 15, 2009)

David Bradley:











Stihl BLK 57:
















Dolmar CL two-man saw:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 15, 2009)

Stihl oil can:






electric Dolmar bow saw:
















Dolmar CC 116:











Solo 635:






Druszba 4A from Russia:






... And that's it for now!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice collection of saws Martin.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 15, 2009)

Martin- that new Dolmar CA cut-off saw is an extraordinary find. Good work!


----------



## ARsawMechanic (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice collection, Martin. You must have been collecting for a long time indeed. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello people 

Here are some new pictures of collection saws I lately got.

NSU Ural twin-cylinder two-man saw with 400 cm³ and 60 kg weight from ~ 1940 (actually without bar/chain):
















And a little video running it:





My Dolmar 133 super I got two weeks ago, cleaned and rebuild it. Labels are new self-made.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jan 31, 2010)

I took pictures of my Rinco from 1934:


----------



## leeha (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice Martin,
The NSU is one odd looking saw
but sounds nice.

I like the 133, pretty clean.


Lee


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jan 31, 2010)

Some better pictures of my 166 Dolmar (thank you Lee for the spikes):


























My Dolmar 120, 133, 143 and 166 (the 133 super I still din't own when the picture was taken):


----------



## leeha (Jan 31, 2010)

Now your talking Martin.
Sweet 166. Looks like a later version
with the chain brake.
Nice collection.


Lee


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 31, 2010)

nice


----------



## Vibes (Jan 31, 2010)

The John Deere looks like a Remington SL.


----------



## Hagstar (Jan 31, 2010)

Vibes said:


> The John Deere looks like a Remington SL.



All John Deere chainsaws of that era are rebranded Remingtons. Lightweight, great power, and good quality except for the Fairbanks Morse recoils .

John H.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi people,

some news from my collection!

Sachs-Dolmar 133 super - runs great, I cleaned it, replaced some parts and made myself new labels for it:











Husqvarna 2101 XP:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Mar 1, 2010)

I got an original 63 cm bar for my 2nd Stihl Contra S last week. Now I took some pics with my both Contra S.


























But best of all is my new oldtimer tractor IHC D 320 from 1959 we picked up a month ago.


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 1, 2010)

Martin...Very jealous about your Contra S (actually 2 of them). Much easier for you on that side of the pond to find them then over here. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Mar 1, 2010)

JUST WOW!!!!!!!

NICE COLLECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pippin5267 (Mar 1, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> JUST WOW!!!!!!!
> 
> NICE COLLECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:agree2::agree2::agree2:


----------



## leeha (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep, I'm jealous to.
Someday i will have a Contra S.
Nice 133 Super and cool lookin
tracktor.

Congrats

Lee


----------



## dieselram (Mar 1, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> JUST WOW!!!!!!!
> 
> NICE COLLECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





pippin5267 said:


> :agree2::agree2::agree2:



:agree2::agree2::agree2: AWSOME COLLECTION!!!!!!!


----------



## caotropheus (Mar 1, 2010)

Traktorist

Your collection is breath taking. :jawdrop: I hope one day I'll be as lucky as you and get me a nice collection.


----------



## Nardoo (Mar 2, 2010)

Just lovely Martin. Three of my early saws were an 031, a Lightning and a lovely 042. you brought back some great memories. Thanks.

And, love your collection.


----------



## Shifty Eyed (Mar 2, 2010)

Absolutely amazing collection. It's truly a history lesson for me.


----------



## DANOAM (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome collection, keep up the good work!


----------



## Kingsley (Mar 2, 2010)

Beautiful collection. My favorite is the Stihl KS. I love the 2-man saws. 

The tractor behind your volkswagen would turn some heads, if you drove it thru my neighborhood.


----------



## WesternSaw (Mar 2, 2010)

*Martin*

Nice pictures your putting up Martin!
Lawrence


----------



## DarkTimber (Mar 2, 2010)

Amazing collection makes me drool just looking at them.:yourock:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Apr 9, 2010)

Over the easter days I spent some time cleaning my Dolmar 144 I got two weeks ago.







The muffler got new heat resistant paint:






Reassambling:











And finished:





















Runs new-like, of course!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## belgian (Apr 9, 2010)

Schön ! The 144 is not very common, nice saw !


----------



## leeha (Apr 9, 2010)

Thats a thing of beauty.
Very nice Martin.


Lee


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi,

it's time for an update!

Got another Dolmar 133 super, one of the first "super". It has an extra label on sprocket cover.





















This Dolmar 112 is running like new:
















Vintage electric Dolmar DD:


----------



## MadMax5578 (Jun 11, 2010)

These are some of the prettiest saw's I've ever seen!!:jawdrop:


----------



## leeha (Jun 11, 2010)

Your doing good Martin.
those are Some nice dolmars.



Lee


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jun 11, 2010)

leeha said:


> Your doing good Martin.
> those are Some nice dolmars.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes very nice lineup, Martin. You need not bother looking for a 166. Lee has bought up the world supply.


----------



## donthraen (Jun 14, 2010)

traktorist2222 said:


> STIHL KS 43 two-man saw from the 1960s:


I always thought those 2 man like that stihl was 40s-50s


----------



## leeha (Jun 15, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> Yes very nice lineup, Martin. You need not bother looking for a 166. Lee has bought up the world supply.



No need to worry Tim,
Martin already has a 166.


Lee


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jun 15, 2010)

donthraen said:


> I always thought those 2 man like that stihl was 40s-50s



Hi,

yes, most of the two-man saws were sold in the 1930s - 1950s. But Stihl made its KS 43 until 1972. The last saws were military units for German Bundeswehr.


----------



## Yoopermike (Sep 5, 2010)

*wow!!*

I have been reading this forum for a few years but your saw collection made me sign up just so I could comment... WOW!!! thats an impressive collection... I noticed only 1 husky??? and I love the dolmars, I just picked up a dolmar 116si there sweet saws.. I plan on going after a 5100 next, although around here dolmar parts are a bit scarce.. there still a great saw( im a husky guy myself but id take a dolmar over any of my huskys). Thanks posting some pics of your saw collection. :chainsawguy:


----------



## donthraen (Sep 5, 2010)

you have what most cant even dream of---excellent is all I can say---just superb


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 31, 2010)

It's a long time since I updated this thread last time... Most vintage saws are sold, I spend the money on a big tractor.

But I won't stop collecting.

This week I got a new Contra, never used!


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Dec 31, 2010)

I love your collection, very very nice! thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Kwdog75 (Dec 31, 2010)

Beautiful collection!!! Those cutaways are very cool to look at!


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 1, 2011)

*Hello Martin*

Very nice Contra you have there.Are there quite a few old Stihls in peoples sheds, garages, shops ?I wonder if they are put away so that the intent is to use them again.Or are some stored as they do here,just put in a back corner with no intent to run again?
Lawrence


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jan 6, 2012)

Some more saws for collection that I got during 2011!

Last one was a 090 G with stone cutter air filter and 4:1 gear:






A new Dolmar 115i, one of the last 115:






Echo Twin CST 600 EVL with 3 digits serial number:











:big_smile:


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 6, 2012)

Good stuff as always Martin.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jan 6, 2012)

The 090G is a very interesting find :msp_thumbup:


----------



## leeha (Jan 6, 2012)

Sweet saws as always Martin.




Lee


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 6, 2012)

traktorist2222 said:


> Since my picture threads with chainsaw and logging pictures have found many friends here, I will start now another thread to show you my antique chainsaw collection.
> 
> If you like it, I will post from time to time pictures of my about 50 collection saws here.
> 
> I start with my brand new, never used Stihl 031 AV that I got this week.






holy smoles! i think these pics could go in the WTF thread too!


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 6, 2012)

wow wow wow wow & wow.....

i didn't think it was even possible to find those saws not to mention own them all.
i just love the ecco twin and the first sthil saw,some of those saws are cleaner than NEW.

well done!


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 6, 2012)

*Martin ,Martin, Martin!*

Where on earth do find all these great saws? Man you have a real nice bunch of saws!
Lawrence


----------



## Gabby (Apr 17, 2012)

traktorist2222 said:


> Since my picture threads with chainsaw and logging pictures have found many friends here, I will start now another thread to show you my antique chainsaw collection.
> 
> If you like it, I will post from time to time pictures of my about 50 collection saws here.
> 
> I start with my brand new, never used Stihl 031 AV that I got this week.



Nice!!! I have 2 Stihl 031's. Both are used a lot. Both are currently not running. Going to make one out of the two I guess.


----------



## shawnbordine55 (Dec 1, 2012)

would u sell the Stihl 031 AV


----------



## JonCraig (Jun 15, 2017)

This is an old thread, but I felt it bump-worthy. Amazing collection!


----------

